# The Computer Scientist



## Phishfry (May 29, 2017)

Anybody out there ever meet Admiral Hopper?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grace_Hopper

Seems like an appropriate person to honor for Memorial Day.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 29, 2017)

There was a "60 Minutes" show quite a while back, like a couple of decades ago, with an interview with her if you want to see if you can find it.


----------



## Phishfry (May 29, 2017)

Looks like the 60 minutes interview is here behind a paywall.
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/the-60-minutes-interview-with-grace-murray-hopper/

Wonder what Grace would have thought about her interview (probably unpaid) being behind a paywall.

I find it quite ironic that a woman developed the first compiler yet the computer scientist field seems dominated by males.


----------

